# Who are the Members you Appreciate?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I read the "Forum Respect" Thread, and found it somewhat interesting. There are quite a few members of this forum that I really appreciate. I appreciate them for different reasons but I do appreciate quite a few on here. 

Here are some of the members that I speak of:

*Off Route II* - Introduced me to the forum. 

*IronMan172* -Bill is an Amazing person,walked out on the pier and knew who I was from reading something I wrote. Great Friend as well

*ClayDoh* - Some of the most entertaining reading I have ever had the pleasure of he was a character in. 

*Ultralight* - Mike is one of the most hospitable people I have ever met. He and Dale host more company than most cities. Great Guy

*on the rocks* - Same as Ultralight above, but she is way cooler.

*Splittine* - Good People right There. Keeps my dog, and that's a big deal.

*jimmyjams4110* - My Redfish Partner and always setting on ready

*Freespool50* - Just plain says it like it is, and I have yet to see him miss it.

*Downtime2* - Wade is a Great Guy. He got on to me one time.

*Fisheye48* - I have yet to call him to go fishing or hunting, and he couldn't go. 

*James Fink* - Dude. He keeps me from getting arogant by letting me know how much I suck.

*theangrydolphin* - The sharpest Gun Guy I have found here. 

*Seanspots* - Howard and I have had many great conversations looking at empty water from the pier

*JohnB* - Good guy and likes to fish the same way I do. I think he hated me years ago. 

*Recess* - DANG.

*Konz* - Ray seems to be Just plain Cool.

*Jamielu* - The Party starts when she gets there, wherever she is.

*Tunapopper* - Has made me late many times talking fishin.....

*biggamefishr* - Josh is one of the first members I met, and we will one day fish dock lights. Which was one of the subjects of our first conversations. 

*Deathfromabove* - Dude can find andGig Flounder. I love to see his reports. 

*jimt* - He makes me want to like the Gators. Go Noles

*fishn4reel* - Haven't known Mitch very long but already owe him for helping me

*FishnLane* - One of the Coolest Ladies in Pensacola. She defines -fishin Chic

*Garbo Jr.* - That's my oldest Son. He has more potential than I can explain, I find myself envious of him sometimes. 

*Brant Peacher* - Great Guy. Just plain glad I had the good fortune to meet him

*Bonita Dan* - Only met once, but I seem to be able to read his post as he would say it.

*oldflathead* - What a great guy. Tom helped me clean up a mess of a fiberglass I called a boat. Couldn't have done it without him.

I am positive I haven't named everyone that I have grown to Appreciate that is a member, but that is a few, but there are many manymore.

*Who are the members you Appreciate? *


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

and I dont even make the list.!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You are just as guilty of being late from one of our fishing talks.

I have met quite a few members but at the same time have not met a huge majority of the regular PFFers so I'd have a hard time singling out folks as I have a blank mind at the moment. I know Curtis that this isn't really keeping the point of this thread up but.....

I will say that I have yet to have any really dissapointing meetings or talks with any menbers as of yet other than the usual problem causers which seem to have been weeded out now.


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

sometimes its best if u dont make the list


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *atlast740 (1/25/2010)*sometimes its best if u dont make the list


yea i was wondering why i didnt make the list :doh


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing. Even a pleasent topic can be bent.

Please Forgive me, the intention was to start dialog, conversation or a thread of "Good" comments about the members of this forum. There have been often and many threads lately bashing, running down and griping about members, and it just plain gets old. Some have friends here, and this forum is a communication tool to keep them connected, I named a few of mine above. The intention was that others might name a few of thiers and many would see that thier is a close group or "Family" it's been called here, but even a pleasent topic is detoured into something to complain or gripe about. I was raised to understand if you can't say something good ornice, don't say anything at all, and by no means do I live up to my father's expectation, but dang. I guess most would rather bitch, feel free to run me down, Lord knows there is plenty to talk about. 

Frank, you tie a wonderful Ling Jig, I have seen many of your creations although I have never fished one, I have always thought you do good work. Frank, I bet you have a *HUGE* number of buddy's on here, who are they? 

Bluffman, I know you do.................?


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty good post Curtis...I find myself always looking at what you post because there is usually some wisdom to be gained from it. There are lot's of folks that I appreciate so the list would be a long one...many are not members so I will stick to the one's that are... and I'll appoligize now if I leave anybody out... 

First has to be *Ultralite*...I appreciate him more than he knows...and he puts up with me..

*Jamielu*...my *<U>best friend</U>* in the world...she's my sister from another mister...

*Speckulator*...Jamielu's other half...for taking good care of her and letting me have joint custody at least a couple times a month...love you George....

*FishinLane*...she's just plain awesome plus she and Mitch throw a heck of a party...

*Fishin4Real*...Lane's other half...super guy...and does a mean gumbo..

*FishinFreak*...Jamielu's brother and I pick on him like he's mine...

*Garbo*...for all that you have done and shared...not just for me or Ultralite but everyone...you have got to be one of the nicest people I have ever had the pleasure to meet and it is an honor to call you a friend...Tonya is a lucky lady...

*Hired Hand*...what can I say other that he is so much fun to hang out with... and will show up on a Sunday to help you fix a problem...not many folks would do that

*Realtor*...the man took three women fishing...all at the same time...he is a saint! I will never turn down an opportunity to fish with Fat Jax...

*ClayDoh*...he never stops making me laugh...

*Nextstep and Crowning Around*...for hosting what has got to be one of the best Blue Angel parties on the face of the Earth...

*Wade*...love you big guy...you are tied with ClayDoh for making me laugh...

*Litecatch*...for all you do to get the crew together each Wednesday...

*Brnbsr*...for keeping an eye on Mike...LOL...

*Badazzchef*...you have taught me a lot...and made some of the most incredible things I have ever eaten... but I like to think I have taught you one or two things too... I will always volunteer to be your offical taster...anytime..

I am sure I have left someone out..and if I did...well that's what *"edit"* is for...:doh

I can not believe I left out *Bonita Dan*...the man is full of pearls of wisdom...full of a few other things as well...but we love ya anyway...

and while I am at it...I will throw in *Reel Fiesty*...he has shared a lot of numbers and I will never forget the time he stopped at a party we had...pulled his boat up to the dock and proceeded to give all the kids there the thrill ride of a lifetime...they still talk about it...

After having come back to this twice...I realize I am truly blessed to have so many great people from this forum that I can call friends...thanks Curtis for making me take time out and stop to appreciate many of the people that make my life quite memorable at times.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Seqoia- Kenny Mann Emerald coast marine

tuna man- always has helpful info

getsome- friend and fishing buddy.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty good company you have me in ms. on the rocks and thank you and Mike for being so kind. I would not know where to start I have made so many friends here on the forum it would take many many pages to even get started. Scott Brown has been there for and with me in the good times and the bad. Thanks Scott !!!!!!!!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I appreciate all who post. I?ve learned something from almost every thread I?ve read. Thanks to all.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *MGuns (1/26/2010)*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I appreciate all who post. I?ve learned something from almost every thread I?ve read. Thanks to all.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>




+1 I appreciate all you guys, even if you dont appreciate me!  :moon


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I appreciate everyone I guess. All though Dawna and I are hurt we didn't make your list Garbo!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. Brad King (1/26/2010)*I appreciate everyone I guess. All though Dawna and I are hurt we didn't make your list Garbo!!!!


*Brad, Truth be known if I would have named everyone that is a member of this forum thatI appreciate, noone would have posted on this thread, as thefirstpost wouldhave beenvery very very long. I was honestly hoping that others would consider the large number of Great People that are members of this forum and the recent constant vickering would settle down a bit. I would still be willing to bet that most everyone that has been a member for a couple of years or more would have a considerable number of friends that they appreciate that are members here. *

*---------------------------------------------------*

*Another couple of members that I appreciate are:*

*Xanadu -* Hal always makes me think outside my own thoughts, I look forward to seeing his post. His views seem to always make me challenge my own. 

*LiteCatch -* How can you not open the Big Green Egg Reports to see the main course?

*BoatJob1 -* Tom always has a great point of view, Cool Humor, Great Guy and his signature is hard to look away from

*Capt. Brad King -* I look forward to seeing he and Dawna at every ECRC tournament. The two have been very important to me. Does Dawna have a Screeen name? 

*Dawna* - Same as Brad, but Way Cooler......Trout Catching Monster too. Dawna what's your screen name?

*Bluffman2* - Great Guy, and I look forward to sharing a boat with in the gulf this summer. 

*VoodooLounge* - Tony thinks straight, his lightheartedness is cool, couldn't imagine him mad......

*TunaMan* - Could could talk anyone through fixing anything anywhere, even if they don't know what they are doing.......

*SheYakFisher* - HardCore fishing lady. Cool Reports and Great character

*BananaTom* - Comeon....Dude makes a HouseBoat Look Good. 

*JoeZ* - Great Guy. I love the hidden, off the wall,humor in his writting. I look forward to every post. 

*Chris Couture* - He puts up with all this and Me. 

*Capt. Blake Nelson* - Blake and his Brother are the some of the nicest people you will ever meet. 

.

Who's your Buddy's on here???????????????????????????


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

So funny Curtis!!!! Thank you for the add-on. Better late than never.


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

I grew up here in P-Cola, joined the Army, and just now returned home after being away 21 years.

I started reading fishing post back when this was the bridge forum, or what ever it was, then it was the PFF, and now the " New PFF ". I have lived many a fishing trips vicariously through this site !!

When we moved back here, I started coming out to the Wednesday night meet ups, and was welcomed with open arms, and with open boats !! I have fished with several folks on here and have great trips each and every time. I Boarded their vessels as a complete stranger, and left with a passel of fish, good memories and stories of fishing and more importantly good friends !

I have yet to meet a member of the forum in real person whom I have not learned something from, and who I didn't like almost right away.

Where else can you post in an open forum, that you are having a party, put the address out there for all to see, and have good time with quality people, and no real worries about folks showing their butt ?

For all of that, I am appreciative of everybody on here....even the "black sheep of the family" have something to offer...well most of 'em anyway !! 

With that said, I look forward to this weekends bash, and meeting more of you !!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Curtis......ya know i was just kiddin ya oke

we will get out there this summer.....im coming over for the Hargreaves and plan to fish a day or two before and after the tournament!...let go fishing!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *choppedliver (1/26/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *MGuns (1/26/2010)* <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I appreciate all who post. I?ve learned something from almost every thread I?ve read. Thanks to all.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> ...


 <P style="BACKGROUND: white">+2<P style="BACKGROUND: white">I appreciate all of you!!!! my list would be way too long...... there has only been1 that I didn't at all....and he is no longer a member...but talked about once in awhile.(BUG) <P style="BACKGROUND: white">I have made an ass out of myself from time to time...and try to learn from it:banghead....but appreciate the southern hospitality that is shown from the forum and members:clap:grouphug<P style="BACKGROUND: white">You all are GREAT!!! thanks for letting me bea part of your family:bowdown:clap


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

My fingers and eyes would hurt if I posted everyone that I appreciated from this board. Met a lot of lifelong friends thru this site and continue to do so to this day. Thanks Chris and Curtis this is one of your best threads ever,even though I don't know how I made the list . Think I got a little tear in my eye now,nope just backsplash from the beer,jk.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok Curtis...you made me think of even more people I forgot to add the first time..

*Bamasam and Precious*...for always thinking of us when they come to visit...

*H2OMark and family*...foralways thinking of us as well...these folks and Sam kept us supplied in Southern Flavor...

*Bluffman*...all your help with the kids and always calling me ma'amoke 

*Boatjob1*...for being a good friend and fellow Pirate

*mdrobe2*....one of the nicest guys I know...and all his help on the dock...from rub rails to rod holders....

*Sheyackfisher*...cool gal and a Pirate too...just over in Milton..

*Reelcrazy*...a big jello shotfan..thinking of hiring him to be an offical taster...

I am sure there are more I will think of....and I will keep adding to the list 

*Hama*...can't forget him...he actually listens to my advice!!! and comes to get togethers with some kick ass tequila...

*Stressless*...saved Mike once or twice and his service to our country...there will be jello shooters for you when you get back big guy :usaflag:bowdown

*Chris Couture*...for making all of this possible...:bowdown

*Corypheana....aka Karon*...a good friend and expert marine biologist...pretty good fishing partner too...lots of good times...

*Deeplines*...for being...well....Murph

*Corrinas2*...for posting all those menus every day right before I get to go eat in a school cafeteria...LOL.. now with picturesoke

*Rocklobster*...for some of the best food I have eaten in a while and a kick ass discount when I come see you...I will pass that brownie recipe on in my will...it's that good


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

1 GARBO....thanks for all the interesting threads and exchange in pm,s...soon we will meet and fish!....you are a great part of this PFF community 

1 1/2 slipsinker aka Burt...thanks for allways having everything ready...and CLEANING the fish :doh

2 banana tom.......thanks for making the trailer thing happen

3.freedom boat club ...........thanks for providing the trailer

4 jjam,TEAM RECESS,lobsterman,hired hand,(all the flounder giggers) clay,Brandy, Jon, Ray,Brandon, and all the charter guys...thanks for your reports!

5 Scott,Josh,Wade and CHRIS thank you for putting up with us....

6 Mike and Dale...thank you for offering the dock to everyone that you have....God Loves You!

7. Woody and Jason ..thanks for making alot of kids hunts so memorable!

8 Scott...thanks for making all the wed night meet ups happen (even though i wasnt there) many pffrs appreaciate it

9 Bobby(xshark) thank you for all the help you provide with everything

10.Karon thanks for all the "fish ID,s" and SHEYAKFISHER for all the help at the family fishing events and getting involved in the Hargreaves tourney

11.to everyone i have left out, thank YOU for being a great part of this FORUM!

12..team Ms Dixie thanks for all the gumbo cookouts,even though i havent made it to one....Jamie says i can ride with them next time.

13. Chris aka BAC "badasschef" i need to make a poker night!

14 you know i could keep going and going and going.....this is what this forum is about!...and im damn proud to be a part of it!

15 countryjw for the pig

16 "welder" for the trips he has made with me for the "Hargreaves"

17 Kenny aka Sequohia AKA Emerald Coast Marine...thanks Kenny for getting me going again while i was there!!!! you DA MAN

18 Oldflathead thank you for all your support with Hargreaves...im proud you got me involved!

19 bonito dan,nextstep and MS crowning around...thanks for the good times at the oar house that night...

if i have left out anyone, im sorry, but the beer is getting to me!

and i orginally forgot Curtis.......DANG you do not realise everyone that should be mentioned...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Honestly? I wouldn't even begin to know where to start. I have met and fished with a pile of people on here. Xanadu, offroute2,JadedLady, Bodacious, willyc, DISANTODA, polebender, PURPLR HAZE, brnbsr, bombtosser, atlantacapt, SUNDOWNER, pmsumner, Water Hazard, FreddieJr......and that is just a very few.... I have made some of the best friends you could ask for on here. The list would be loooong.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Wade, for not giving up and coming back strong. And almost everyone else, the list would be insanely long for all of the people who have showed me kindness. The good people on this forum know no boundaries as far as true southern hospitality goes. The asshats just fade away over time.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

The one person I will name that I truly appreciate is *Chris* *Couture.* Thank you.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll participate a bit and echo that thought.....probably first would be Chris, if it wasn't for him.....none of this good, bad and the uglything called the PFF or all thesefriends that have been made and sometimes all out chaos wouldn't even be here...

Probably secondly would be SET 4 Life, my fishing partner, brother's in initiation, fellow CPO retired and best friend for alot of yrs now until he up and moved to Miami on me that is.....

I appreciate Wade immensely, although he and I have never fished together, maybe someday, we've spent alot of time chatting, beer drinking, solving life's problems (on the PFF of course) and get to talking fishing once in a while....

REEL FIESTY, also another incredible member and person, another one of my sounding boards, incredible friend and like a big brother.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I appreciate everyone here, i do have some that stick out...

Pokerfisher... for being an awesome son, stepping in to supporting our family when his dad left.. and helping me with his brother and sister

Chris for putting up with all of us.. day in and day out....

Deeplines::.. he will help anyone and give you the shirt of your back if you need it...

Badazzchef:::: gave me a chance when i needed help... loved working at the Wharf with him and Jenny, meet some fantastic artists, i think of him as my brother..... 

Tuna Man::: if you cant fix it he can help you figure out how...

Realator::::: helped me find my house, even when taking him to the worstplaces and he didnt bat an eye lol...

Rocklobster... for believing in me and giving me a chance to support my family..

karon..... an open ear whenever i need to talk.. about life and whatever i need

Ultralight and on the rocks.. opening there house and dock anytime to anyone no matter what happens

Jamielu..... always has a smile on her face,, and smiles are addicting...

Claydo.... always makes me laugh no matter what happens

Bluehoo.. for letting me experience hunting with pokerfisher and dropping my first deer....

Litecatch.. for getting us all together weekly to BS 

iceman28o1:::: thank you for letting me purchase one of your pups, giving me a good deal... giving my youngest son his best friend..

i know i left some out everyone who knows me i appreciate you all...... :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

i have to say that although new to the forum and am unfamiliar with any members as yet i appreciate any members who take the time to answer questions and polls to help others who may not be as skilled or as knowledgeable ( like myself ) as others

THANX


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I appreciate a lot of people on here and have met a few regulars on here. The person that stands out the Most though is Downtime. Wade is just a good guy, period. That's all that's too it. He has more patience than anyone I have met. Wade would give the shirt off his back to help anyone, I guarantee it. I am sure there are a lot on here that fit that bill, but Wade is truly a "one of a kind". :usaflag


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

capt john soule...who reads this forum...who had the vision to start the first fishing forum with censorship only to see chris couture not like being censored to go a create his on fishing forum only to come full circle and be mr censor himself with many moderators!



yes thank you capt john soule because without you we would not be where we are today with so many friends we have never met!


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Buddy Pal You My Friend.

I have not met many forum members at all. I personally only know a few.

Chris for making this forum possible and putting up with all our messes.

Reel Fiesty for introducing me to Deep Sea Fishing. I met James some 20 plus years ago. James drove the " The Wizard Van" James had a painting of the Wizard on the side of his work van. Thanks much James . Steve probably still pokes at you for introducing me to the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I have to say that I don't know as many of you as I would like. Some of you know me. Being a charterboat operator can sometimes make you un-popular. Unless... you are stuck out at the edge and the power pack just crapped out on the outboard... and you forgot to put the VHF back on the boat. I know a few of you just by reputation (good and bad) mostly good. I can list Capt. Wes Rosier and his errant nephew as good friends. I have known Sealark since 1991 when he and the late "Mark V Doug" ran most of the dive charters out of Southwind. I don't live here, but I do appreciate the good content here and I will continue to visit. One thing that strikes me as funny is that many times you can read something on here that takes the Pensacola News Journal or WEAR 24 or more hours to report. Good fishing and Tight Lines PFF!:clap:clap:clap

Capt Jim Stone www.aquaventurecharters.com


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *captwesrozier (1/27/2010)*capt john soule...who reads this forum...who had the vision to start the first fishing forum with censorship only to see chris couture not like being censored to go a create his on fishing forum only to come full circle and be mr censor himself with many moderators!
> 
> yes thank you capt john soule because without you we would not be where we are today with so many friends we have never met!


'

Wes, Capt. John is a great guy..If hes reading this Id like to thank him for putting up with our crap as youngsters and always helping us out..Thanks Mr. Soule:bowdown


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be the cheese ball that says almost everyone. I've been on the forum for about a year now and I've learned a lot about saltwater fishing. Since joining the forum I catch more fish in more ways than I ever could without reading and asking quesitons. 

Just to name a couple...

Garbo-- My wife never reads the forum and couldn't care less, but she'll ask me if Garbo asked any funny questions lately. 

Tunapopper-- can't wait until spring to try some of his tips

BT66-- has made me spend more money in gas than he'll ever know. His reports have influenced many trips from Birmingham to Gulf Shores.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a Few More, but None the less than before:

*Jason* - I swear we will get a hunting trip together one day. I look forward to it too, Brother. 

*ShakeyJr.* - Great Guy full of great stories. Knows what the word Family means. 

*H20Mark* - I have never met Mark, but we have tried to meet up during late Jan. during a hunt in Central Al. I look forward to that actually happening too. 

*Telum Pisces* - Never met, but I have always had a very good impression of him, and his ScreenName is still a Killer Boat name.

*BamaSam* - I have never met Sam either, but enjoy his post, and always look forward to hearing from Sam.

*Linda&Ernie* - Don't know either of them, butI have met Linda.Great Fisherman/Lady.

*HalfMoon* - Great Humor. Haven't heard from him in a while. 

*Corpsman* - Always Enjoy and look forward to reading his opinion on topics. 

*Genisis* - Very intelligent. I always like to read what he wrote. I could learn alot from him. Been Absent. 

*RiverGulfFisher* - Jeremy seems to be a great person. We have threatened to hunt somewhere too. 

*Craig W* - Always has something cool to read when he post. 

*ratzilla* - Haven't heard from him in a while, butwehad some really cool conversations

*murphyslaw* - Have never met Joel, but he went out of his way to tell me about a great boat deal one time. Always have thought highly of him. 

*Wharf Rat* - Never met, but he shoots straight. Always has an interesting point of view. 

*reelfinatical* - Have never met, but I enjoy her reports, always great read. 

*Sequoiha* - Always jumps in to help when someone has a stalled outboard. Asset to the forum. 

*David Ridenour* - I have laughed at things he wrote for several years. Great Humor. Where you Been?

*Willie Joe* - Well...........Well.............Well.............Well.....He has a nice personality

*Floridays* - Good People right there. I owe you some jigs.

*Daddytime* - Never met him but seems like very good people.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

P'Cola Native - Takes me snapper fishing and always invites me to hunt his leases for the past 10 years

Garbo - Put me on his "appreciate list" even though I called him an asshole at least one time &I was supposed to take him flounder killing back in Oct, but never did

SkullsMcNasty - Doesn't take any of mycomments to heart

Choppedliver - Made me a kick ass flounder gig

Five Prongs of Fury - Consistently kills more flounders than me soI don't get accused of "overtaking" as much

Clay doh - Love reading his stuff.....very funny

Corypheania - She writes great fishing reports/stories with pictures

Butt Pirate - Every forum needs a goofy bastard everybody loves to hate


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I appreciate everyone on the forum in their own way.

Some for their wisdom and experience on the water, thanks for sharing and improving my experience on the water.

Some for their veiws on subject matter that make me look at things in a different light.

Some for making me grin with their wit and comments.

If we all were of the same mind set then there would be nothing to say.

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree with all above from what I have read, but from what I hear about, there is one guy that needs to be mentioned as well.

*Jjam ...* This guy takes anybody and everybody fishing, and he sets them on the fish each and every time, and presents great posts and pics. Just stand in Hot Spots for any period of time, and the employees there will talk about their own fishing trip with this guy.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I appreciate everybody here, especially those that have been helping me out with finding some work! 

If I had to name a few it would have to be my weekly fishing partners......Covertfisherman, Yankee2, and Bigrigz. These guys fish with me in some crazy stuff which is good b/c I am far from a fair weather fisherman. I also have to say Clay b/c he was the first guy to take some random fat guy out on his boat and show him a good time.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *konz (1/28/2010)* I also have to say Clay b/c he was the first guy to take some random fat guy out on his boat and show him a good time.


Really? Dang.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Splittine (1/28/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (1/28/2010)* I also have to say Clay b/c he was the first guy to take some random fat guy out on his boat and show him a good time.
> ...


Brings the whole Sexual Orientation thread to light doesn't it.:doh:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa guys. Just remember..that was Brandy commin out with that sexual orientation thing. I remember first time Konz and I set off for sharks...and 4 years later..here we are...Team Chunky Love...



I like everybody on here just about that I have met in person. I have had some hell of a good laughs, and good times with you all.



Many of you make me laugh, and I like that almost all of you put up with me and let me have fun making you laugh ,weather it be with me or at me...I don't care, as long as I see smiling faces. Thats what I love to see more than anything, is big grins on peoples faces.



Yall got me misty eyed.:grouphug


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (1/28/2010)*I appreciate everybody here, especially those that have been helping me out with finding some work!
> 
> If I had to name a few it would have to be my weekly fishing partners......Covertfisherman, Yankee2, and Bigrigz. These guys fish with me in some crazy stuff which is good b/c I am far from a fair weather fisherman.


Ditto, Konz keeps me interested in fishing!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Dang, this is a dangerous topic. I'd leave out too many people if i put up a list, so I'll just keep it very concise. Thanks Gene and Tim for sharing your experience and expertise. My hobby became a lot more enjoyable when I started fishing with you gentlemen.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

My, my, my, where to begin........



I'll go timeline:



dkdiver: the love of my life who has stood behind, beside or in front of me whichever I need at whatever time. he has had faith in me regardless of my endeavours.



Clay-doh: for helping me get my in-laws into their house by replacing the roof after Ivan, being such a great friend and keeping us entertained by this yankee-isms and for introducing us to the forum



Chris: for having the forum and putting up with all of the nonsense we put him through



Tuna Man for telling me how to convert my range from natural gas to propane....I hate cooking with electric and my neighborhood doesn't have natural gas. Ron, I have to say I think about your patience just about every time I hit the gas on that baby! THANK YOU!!!!!



Jsponney: for giving me my first regular weekly gig and allowing me to cook for his congregation for over a year now and for talking the company up every chance he gets



Corrina: for being there as support when I was on my last leg and allowing me a little breathing room when things were getting a little too hot in the kitchen



Poker fisher101: Chris, Corrina's son for being willing to jump in and pick us up in a pinch hit situation. I don't know what I'd do without those two.



For ALL of you who have supported the cafe' during such a hard economic time. Jamielou, Dale, Kingfish, and all of the rest of you who have given us support, you have no idea how much myself, Corina and Chris appreciate it.



May 2010 be a better year for all of us!



God Bless!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

In no particluar order-

*ul412al - Allen - always helpfulto posters seeking advice*

*Buzz Bait- Eric - funny sarcastic wit*

*Stuart H. Brown -community minded*

*seanmclemore- great spear fisherman/hunter*

Mark W


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Rooster21 (1/28/2010)*I agree with all above from what I have read, but from what I hear about, there is one guy that needs to be mentioned as well.
> 
> *Jjam ...* This guy takes anybody and everybody fishing, and he sets them on the fish each and every time, and presents great posts and pics. Just stand in Hot Spots for any period of time, and the employees there will talk about their own fishing trip with this guy.




:clap...Jimmy is the man..You have must of heard the convos..


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

There are too many to list, I think it would be easier to list the ones I don't appreciate but thats not what this forum is about. There are some really great people on hereand I wanna thank everyone for making this forum what it is:bowdown.

All I gotta say is this damn forum is very addictive(my GF says I'm hooked). I just wish we had this 25 yrs ago!:letsdrink


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the salute Capt. Wes & Dylan...

Life would be rather boring without *all *of y'all who make it interesting enough to log -on two to five times /day to see what is going on....


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Capt. Ken!! just for soo much knowledge to pass on!:bowdown

dylan to keep me laughing while on the pier drinkin a beer:letsdrink

JHOUGE for gaffing my biggest king off the pier yet(in my avatar):clap

and all you others that help me out with every day knowledge that i seem to lack:banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh and how can I forget Snatch It! He got me into gigging!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Can't Name them All:banghead, But since I have Joined Not Only have I meet some people I will Call Friends Till I Pass, But I Can't Think of anyone I have Meet in Person from the PFF that I Didn't Like!!! Tight Lines Everyone and Hope you get the Fish of your Dreams this Year!!:letsparty


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Garbo This is a good post that you have started. I will try and name a few that I have fish with or met during this last year. There is a few that I just respect for the positive comments they have for members posts. reel happy, put on a good party, submariner it was my pleasure fishing with you several times,Frenchy thanks for looking after my boat while at harbor view, Mikeshep that I have fished with for over 25 years has it been that long? CATCH-ALL that I have fish with and he showed us some deep water techics,[email protected] that I have fished with and will again some day,sealark always willing to help anyone when he can knows alot about the sea,shimano shared a lumber yard one day way offshore,LiL Scout fish with and he knows his stuff about blue water,Downtime2 fish with several times and a hoot to be around,mpmorr always has positive comments on the forum,capt. wesrozier keeps us on out toes,corpsman another postive member of the forum looking forward to fishing with next weather day,Run Dover even if he is a marine I fished with him; watch out for his boys tehy are the future of pensacola,Russian I have fished with Nick also and he does love his fish,Flounderpounder Tom does love his deep dropping fished with him twice,Shurketch I have fished with Ed years past and I like the way he post his trips,lastcast fished with and will again he to loves to deep drop,The Duke have fished with and has done alot for the fishing community but he needs to get rid of his mono over 300 feet,PassTime postive comments and posts,FenderBender meet him for the first time at the rigs his crew was having a ball after all is't that what fishing is all about,Capt Jake Adams a young man that knows his fish, Oceanman While at the edge you could always see him there with his trophy,Eastern Tackle always has a trick up his sleeve to catch a fish and will share it with others,dailysaw I fished with Bruce and he was the grouper master that day, WharfRat Hall I have fished with several times and he will keep you laughing all day love to jig and very good at,Pinksnappercatcher I have fish with Joe and he too loves a good fight with groupers,Heller High Water Chaz's crew really out fished us at the rigs last month,SheYakFishr Pam loves to fish as much as I have ever know any women to ;always smilling,Realtor postive on the forum and loves to help out when he can boat load of women sometimes,HiredHand a shark catching machine man likes to fish any time any were,jjam I have fish with and he's some kind of nut when it comes to fishing I think he is addicted,bluffman2 postive on the forum and some day we will get to drop a line down deep,Ironman 172 Bill will jump out of the boat 35 miles offshore to untangle a prop and I think he is hooked on deep dropping A great guy to fish with easy going,Cobe Killer our newest member on the team goes out of his way to help anyone with any need not a bad fisherman either,Recess my son the boy got salt water in his vains and he too will help anyone with any need anytime,Fiver B-rad will also keep you in stiches while offshore but don't turn your back on him fishing ;he will jump over,NaCIH2O Rob loves to fish and it shows every time he get's the chance to run offshore ;another one that will help anyone with a need anytime,lobsterman I like his his comments on posts and love the way he stands up for his FAITH, Sequohia for getting me started on the forum. There are alot more that makes the PensacolaFishingForum for what it is. Looking for ward to meeting and fishing with everyone. Gene


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

> *on the rocks (1/26/2010)*Ok Curtis...you made me think of even more people I forgot to add the first time..
> 
> *Bamasam and Precious*...for always thinking of us when they come to visit...
> 
> ...




Thanks for the mention Dale!Ishould thank you for the hospitality on the dock!


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

1) AQUA HUNTRESS- For taking a 13ft. boat and out fishing most men...pics too..

2) Bluffman2- For always pitchin in where needed.. (Even the cleaning table LOL)

3) Run Dover- Only fished with him once, but a super guy that fishes hard

4) Team Recess- Never met these guys, but really enjoy their positive posts (Never seen so many Grouper)

5 )Ironman- Never met him either, but seems like a class act

I appreciate all that post, and all that remember what their mama told them.... If you don`t have something good to say don`t say nothing....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Burt kiss my :moon


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Met *Jason* Yesterday. 

Seems like I have known him for years, but we actually shook hands yesterday. 

Good toknow you, Brother.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Death From Above (1/27/2010)*P'Cola Native - Takes me snapper fishing and always invites me to hunt his leases for the past 10 years
> 
> Garbo - Put me on his "appreciate list" even though I called him an asshole at least one time &I was supposed to take him flounder killing back in Oct, but never did
> 
> ...




Holy crap, I made someone's list! sweet! :letsdrink


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Not in any order but gona give it a shot

konz - Ray has showed me several things and a great guy, not to mention his gf makes some GREATTTTTT banana pudding.

snatch it - Daniel is a good ole boy that can mess with each other all day and not catch a damn thing.

surfstryker - Have spent many days and nights with this man and he's one of the few guys I trust with netting a fish of mine. Not to mention his son, Nick.

Silver - got me into the local music in town and have enjoyed showing him everything I can teach him, and he actually listens and remembers it.

Cornflake 0 Robert, me and him have killed many flounder and black snapper on NAS and plan on doing for as long as possible.

Realtor - Jim has opened the Vault and allowed me to work there, and is overall a truely cool guy to shoot the breeze with.

The Hired Hand - Mark, calls me when he needs an extra hand and I can't thank him enough for it.

I'm sure i missed a few but thanks everybody for dealing with me and all my crap :letsdrink


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/27/2010)*Met *Jason* Yesterday.
> 
> Seems like I have known him for years, but we actually shook hands yesterday.
> 
> Good toknow you, Brother.


Dang...<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl25_lblPostedDate>Posted Today @ 2:02:50 AM

12 hour trip (add 2more fer you Curtis) and you got enough energy to post this before hitting the road to fish the tourney??? PFF addiction, I think most of us got it!!!:letsdrink

Same to ya Curtis....GREAT to finally meet ya...and hopefully many fishing/hunting excursions in the future brother!

I hope You and Jimmy have good luck this morning and Jason and Chase catch some good ens too...Ya'll keep me posted!!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Add me to the list.
Mark was punctual , professional , meticulous and well worth his pay.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I have to start off with 
*OceanMaster* for all of the great help on equipment over the years.
*Pompano Joe* same as above

*Chris V* for all of the non-smartass answers to my stupid questions
*Splittine* for the same.
*MrFish* for same.
*badonskybuccaneers* for same
*jd7.62* for same

*Garbo* for being Garbo
*Espo* for being Espo 
*Submariner* for being a decent human being and all around nice guy.

and last but not least:
*grouper22* for asking "Do they have oysters at Sammy's" I haven't laughed that hard in 5 years!!!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

NoMoSurf said:


> Well, I have to start off with
> *OceanMaster* for all of the great help on equipment over the years.
> *Pompano Joe* same as above
> 
> ...


That's funny G22... I've heard rumor they have clams.


----------



## JRH (Sep 6, 2013)

Never met any of you - maybe someday however, someone beat me to it!!!!!!!! Ocean Master - doesn't have a lot to say but when he does you tend to listen. A lot. And how can you leave out the ThaFish.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have never met wade, but he deserves mad props for inventing the best daaaam fish dip ever! Well done sir! Hes the bill gates of fish dip recipes


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Unfortunately I've gotten disconnected from the group over the last ten years or so but I have to say that I've always enjoyed JimT to start with. He's probably my favorite liberal in the world next to one of my brothers. We fish well together, drink well together and have great conversation. Then there's the rest of the old Sherman Cove gang, Scott Brown(brnbsr), Murph(deeplines) Mike(grouper22) that was always good for fun and a laugh or three. The way those guys all came together post-ivan really made me appreciate what a great group there was down there and I hate having not stayed around them more. Fink was always good for a laugh when we hung out on Wednesdays and Scott always tried to make sure Wednesdays happened. I'm still looking to buy another boat soon, just waiting for it to be the right boat/right time. Fishnfool will be back soon.......... I miss this crazy bunch-o-loons.......


----------



## JRH (Sep 6, 2013)

JRH said:


> Never met any of you - maybe someday however, someone beat me to it!!!!!!!! Ocean Master - doesn't have a lot to say but when he does you tend to listen. A lot. And how can you leave out the ThaFish.


And by the way, Spooney has helped me mre than he knows!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Man, a lot of the people listed don't post anymore.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

JSpooney- always the voice of reason and gave me a very generous deal on a few old rods

OceanMaster- you all know what I'm talking about. Great guy who practically gives away his awesome work. 

BigDaddy- helps people out, fixes my truck at a fair price. Great guy. 

FoxTrotUniform- Travis provides so much free of charge, like consolidate public numbers, imagery, and advice. He's also a great guy and always willing to lend a hand!

BananaTom- I don't think we would have social events without him!

Garbo- some of the best threads I've ever found were started by him. 

Sealark- never hesitates to dive for a member's gear if you can give him decent coordinates. 

So many other folks that have kindly answered stupid questions, offered help, and just made slow days more entertaining!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> Man, a lot of the people listed don't post anymore.


Thread is over 5 years old. Some have quit posting, others still here....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Boo ho why did it take 5 years to remember me. But I finally made it.


----------

